# 36" Digging bucket and fuel tank -stolen



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Things just keep getting better for me. Now someone has stolen my digging bucket and fuel tank. They were stolen off of an acreage on Aulds road in Nanaimo B.C.

The bucket is 36" with 2" pins off of a Kaiser Walking Excavator, Spyder Hoe. I don't have any good pictures of it but one distinct marking is one of the teeth doesn't match the rest. It is newer and a different brand.

I don't have any pictures of the fuel tank but it is a black, steel custom built rectangular. It has no pump on it as my machine doesn't need one, it has it's own transfer pump on it. It has two lifting eyes, one on each end. I had it built by a friend so I could carry it with the machine.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear-

That machine/bucket are so unique that I'b be checking the scrap yards. Unless that bucket is the same as the more typical machines like CAT, Deere, etc?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Brian, I am sorry to hear about this. I doubt that you will recover your property.

There is likely nothing you can do. The law enforcement here in the States would probably do nothing. What they will do up North??

Here, your best bet would be to find it on your own, and steal it back, hoping that you don't get arrested.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Didn't you just have your truck stolen
last year?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

The scrap yard is a good idea rustyjames. I don't know if the pins would match up on any other machine, I doubt it.

I hold out very little hope of getting them back tgeb. I doubt the law will do much that's for sure.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Yup I did neo. Sure seems like the deck is stacked against me. Everything I do it seems is a constant struggle and just when I think I'm going to make it I get knocked back down....I'm getting tired.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Man sorry to hear Brian damn theives Like the others said, I would check any place around that you can think of. Good luck.


Dave


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> .....just when I think I'm going to make it I get knocked back down....I'm getting tired.


Hang in there, Brian.

Things like this always make me more determined than ever to push and succeed!


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks guys....I won't give up. I am way to stubborn and driven for that. At the moment with this and a couple other things that are happening I am just very frustrated.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just never understand the thieves of the world. Worked on jobs where ppl would steal your drill if you went to the porta john. Clean up guys would take em put with the trash, hide em under something outside and come back later to get it. You literally had to have all your tools tethered to your side. Makes me wanna smash some heads.


----------

